#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Тщета, тщание, отчаяние

## Won Soeng

Можно ли попросить знающих ответить, какими словами на пали обозначаются слова "тщета", "тщание" и "отчаяние"?

----------


## Ассаджи

Вдруг вопрос еще актуален...




> Можно ли попросить знающих ответить, какими словами на пали обозначаются слова "тщета"


(nt.) niratthakatta




> "тщание"


(m.) ussāha; ātappa 
(nt.) viriya




> и "отчаяние"?


(m.) visāda; kheda; āsābhaṅga

----------

Ittosai (04.10.2013)

----------

